

The world needs a better way to make decisions together. Help us build it. - loomio
http://love.loomio.org

======
whimful
I work on we've got amazing feedback from a huge range of collaborative
projects, from community bookstores to linux distros.

happy to answer questions if anyone has any

------
robguthrie
I'm really excited about decision making becoming a thing people do with the
internet.

------
zachernuk
This project is awesome. I love the idea that we can help ease the pain of
organizing people who care - about anything, basically!

------
phillcoxon
Loomio is awesome. I use it every day in a couple of organisations.

------
craigrailsdev
This project has come a long way in the last year.

------
mekf
This project needs more love :)

------
mdshearer
The world needs this!!

